# tangles and matts?



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I have noticed when Bentley plays with other dogs that it's harder for me to keep him tangle free. My son's Boston Terrier and Bentley get pretty wild and ruff and it seems to cause problems. those of you with mulitple dogs, do you notice this? I have also noticed that when some people scratch Bentley behind the ear that he gets matted.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson matts up very easily down his back and behind his ears, I havent noticed it being any worse than it was when it was just him though, Maggie doesnt matt very much at all, maybe a little behind the ears at times


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

We have had some Maltese that will mat/snarl/tangle if you look at them cross eyed. It seems to happen more if they have the fine cotton like coat. The Maltese we have had that had the silkier coat or a coat with a little curl or body to it didn't seem to mat as easily. If they mat easily we usually keep them in a puppy cut. Every other day (at least) brushing and combing is usually the only way to keep the mats out.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Morgan has that cotton soft fur you were talking about, but he also has that curl to it and very silky. He doesn't mat very much as he is brushed constantly, he loves it, so that makes it easier. He has had a few small mats and usually in his chest and his front legs a little. I notice it more when he gets out for walks, which he tends to run & hop, so the fur tends to fly some. He plays with Buddy our other dog and does fine, no matting occurs.


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

Is that Morgan in your signature picture? Very cute little guy. Is he "snow white" or does he have a "pearl or silver" shade to his coat?


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Yup, that's my little guy, Morgan.







He is a definate white.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Maltese Dad, sorry it took so long for a reply, I have been away for awhile. :wacko:


----------



## Bellezza1212 (May 29, 2003)

I did a ridiculous thing... I put on angel's little pink princess shirt & kept it on for TWO days... when I took it off to bathe her she had mats under her "armpits" & on her chest... they were soooooooo bad that I couldn't brush them out. They were clumps of hair not just knots.. huge clumps.. I had to cut them out- ugh! I learned the hard way... has that ever happened to anyone?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

When I brush Tiki I often have to remove small matts and tangles. Because he is in a puppy cut you realy can't tell; I have gotten quite good at snipping out only what is necessary. He enjoys his brushing much more than when I would spend hours trying to remove every matt and tangle









When He has his harness on because we are out alot he often will get those matts under his arms; again, I remove what I can't brush out quickly.

Judi


----------



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

Has anyone tried a dematting comb? We use that for any mats/tangles that we can't get out with a brush or comb. It has about 6 or 7 teeth/blades on it that are blunt on one side and sharp on the other. You comb with the blunt side toward the skin, sharp side up and it seperates and/ or cuts through the mat leaving more hair in tact than when you cut it out with scissors. If you have alot of time, mats can be worked out with your fingers and a comb and a great deal of patience.

Yep, they will get matted pretty fast when they have garments on.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I have never tried a dematting comb, but have seen them in the large pet stores. The matts I cut are usually very small, smaller than a pea.

Judi


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I knew there was a really good reason I liked coming here..I learn about things before I do them too! Thanks, Morgan had been getting little ones every now and then and I couldnt' understand why as he never had them before. Now I know, no sweaters and what have you for long periods of time. You saved me alot of greif it sounds like. TY!


----------

